# Bluenose Restoration of a Canadian Icon



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

You may view a Live Camera BOW View or STERN View and TOP View of the restoration of the Bluenose II Grand Bank racing Schooner. There is a 24 hour history (catch up) view of the site as well.

During normal working hours you may view the shipwrights in actions.

Now this restoration has stirred up some controversy with regard to the "restoration" of Bluenose II or the building of Bluenose III. 



CBC News said:


> The restoration of the iconic schooner Bluenose II is sparking controversy in Nova Scotia as much of its hull has been put through a chipper and dumped in a landfill.
> 
> The province's sailing ambassador is now mainly in small pieces stacked in a shack on the Lunenburg waterfront as it undergoes a $15-million restoration over two years.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can provide your point of view of whether this is a restoration or a new construction project. You could just follow the progress of the Bluenose II as it takes shape.

We will need to have new post to keep this thread on the first page, we shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I prefer to refer to it as the renewal of the Bluenose II. While I have never been to Atlantic Canada it is definitely on my bucket list and this summer is an option, although not firm yet.

Seeing that ship on the back of my allowance every week when I was just a kid is burned into my memory as what the Maritimes are all about. Might sound odd, a prairie boy who's yet to see the eastern cost of his own country, having such a strong bond to a ship. But have it I do.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Was able to tour the Bluenose II when on vacation in Lunenburg, NS about 15 years ago. It was a fine replica then and hopefully, the Bluenose III will be just as majestic. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, that ship is really iconic. The perfect Canadian vacation: cruising aboard the Bluenose while wearing a crown of maple leaves. Fellow passengers, an elk standing to one side of me and a beaver to the other. In the background, the cry of a loon...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Progress is slowly taking shape



NS Webcam site said:


> Good Morning Bob. Today work continues on fastening the stern post which is the verticle timber you refer to at the far end. Also work continues on fastening the scarf in the 3rd keel section which will then be moved over to set on top of no's. 1 & 2. The keel is in 3 x 12" thick pieces of angelique. The straight section of keel ends up as 3 feet high and later a 2" piece is fitted on the bottom of the keel called a worm shoe. Although by using angelique worms should not be much of a problem
> 
> Read more: Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Yep, that ship is really iconic. The perfect Canadian vacation: cruising aboard the Bluenose while wearing a crown of maple leaves. Fellow passengers, an elk standing to one side of me and a beaver to the other. In the background, the cry of a loon...


Troll.......tptptptp


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jamesB said:


> Troll.......tptptptp


Read it carefully. I'm surprised anybody would see it that way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Read it carefully. I'm surprised anybody would see it that way.


True. I saw it much like watching a "Canadian Minute" commercial. Can't picture you in a crown of maple leaves, but to each their own. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Read it carefully. I'm surprised anybody would see it that way.


Nothing remotely resembling a troll in that post. I thought it was a clever bit of Canadiana and smiled.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Nothing remotely resembling a troll in that post. I thought it was a clever bit of Canadiana and smiled.


Same here .......... like watching a "Canadian Minute" commercial, or the "Hinterland Who's Who" with that pleasing flute music.

YouTube - Hinterland Who's Who - Beaver


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

BluenoseII ShipyardOffice said:


> Today will see the stem sections being made ready to go up. The boom you see moving around is more lighting being installed.


Read more: Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Have a look now at the progress of Bluenose II
The frame of the hull is taking shape.

[url=http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/south-shore/bluenose-ii.html#ixzz1AMpxqeR5]Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II | South Shore 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike.[/URL]

From the CEILING VIEW


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Yep, that ship is really iconic. The perfect Canadian vacation: cruising aboard the Bluenose while wearing a crown of maple leaves. Fellow passengers, an elk standing to one side of me and a beaver to the other. In the background, the cry of a loon...


I thought it was an ode to Canadian coinage.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

BigDL said:


> Have a look now at the progress of Bluenose II
> 
> The frame of the hull is taking shape


The one thing I have always admired was the work of the true master shipwright working in wood.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I just wanted to bring to the communities' attention the progress of construction of the Bluenose II. It's starting to look like a vessel.

Bow View, Stern View  and Top View


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> I just wanted to bring to the communities' attention the progress of construction of the Bluenose II. It's starting to look like a vessel.
> 
> Bow View, Stern View  and Top View


Thanks for the update, BigDL. Little by little ............ Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

A few summers ago I sailed on the Bluenose for a brief excursion. It was a great connection with Canadian history and the grace of sailing. Once we cleared the harbour, the engine was cut, and the sails were unfurled. It was inspiring to feel the quiet power of the wind drive the vessel through the water. 

Bluenose is a concept, not a model number. Every restoration/reconstruction keeps the idea alive!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Very cool, following the updates. 

A little fun fact. My dad owned a small chain of Fish-N-Chip restaurants. When he was going to name the business, being a proud landed Canadian, he was going to name the restaurant Bluenose Fish-N-Chips. Alas, not as many people were aware of Bluenose's history as he liked, and some people thought it sounded funny. (Close to Brown Nose)  So instead, he named the restaurants Schooner Fish-N-Chips. 

He sold a long time ago, but one of the smaller strip mall shops is *still around*. The logo is a simplified version of the Bluenose. 

My Dad told me stories about Bluenose quite a few times when I was a wee lad and why he picked it for his business name.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I am glad your father didn't run into Brand trade mark issues. The name didn't seem to hurt this business in downtown Halifax. Somewhat of a landmark and lunch time institution.

View attachment 18862


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

BigDL said:


> I am glad your father didn't run into Brand trade mark issues. The name didn't seem to hurt this business in downtown Halifax. Somewhat of a landmark and lunch time institution.
> 
> View attachment 18862


Yeah, looks like he might of got into trouble with that. 

I bet there is a lot more recognition for Bluenose in Halifax than Southern Ontario. 

Still, I thought Schooner was a pretty good name too.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I should think a very fine name for branding as did Oland's Brewery in Halifax.

Oland's Brewery made a lager beer and it is still sold in Nova Scotia called Schooner Beer details here.

I am pleased that the Oland family did not seek to claim infringement against your father over trade mark issues Oland's Export (nicked named "Vitamin O") reference here as happened between (Labatt) and Molson's Brewery as mentioned here

Now what has all this to do with the thread about "Bluenose Restoration of a Canadian Icon" well the Oland family built a replica of the Grand Bank Racing Schooner "Bluenose." 

The reasons for the replica was real life depiction of a Branding Icon for Schooner Beer that could be used as a business tax write off and for subsidizing the vacationing Oland family on trips to south sea islands. Gotta love when a plan comes together. 

The Oland family sold that vessel to the Province of Nova Scotia for a dollar when the Bluenose II was in dire need of substantial and expensive refit as a result of the Oland family's requirements for creature comforts like Air Conditioning that prematurely rotted out the vessel. The Province refitted the Bluenose II (a few times) and sailed her as a "Floating Ambassador" of Nova Scotia.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Schooner's also had some dutch background to them to as the type of vessel was used in Holland before North America. 

"A schooner is a type of sailing vessel characterized by the use of fore-and-aft sails on two or more masts with the forward mast being no taller than the rear masts. Schooners were first used by the Dutch in the 16th or 17th century, and further developed in North America from the early 18th century.

According to the 1911 Encyclopædia Britannica, the first vessel called a schooner was built by builder Andrew Robinson and launched in 1713 from Gloucester, Massachusetts. Legend has it that the name was the result of a spectator exclaiming "Oh how she scoons", scoon being similar to scon, a Scots word meaning to skip along the surface of the water.] Robinson replied, "A schooner let her be." According to Walter William Skeat, the term schooner comes from scoon, while the sch spelling comes from the later adoption of the Dutch spellings ("Schoner")."


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Key plank installed in Bluenose restoration*

Progress on the Bluenose restoration continues




CBCNews said:


> The restoration of Nova Scotia's most famous sailing ship will enter a new phase of construction Monday.
> 
> Workers reconstructing the Bluenose II will lay the garboard plank, the board closest to the keel on the outside of the hull.
> 
> "It's a significant step in the construction of any boat to have that plank attached," said Michael Noonan, spokesman for the Nova Scotia Department of Tourism, Culture and Heritage.


Bow View, Stern View  & Top View


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

That top view is quite amazing. A testament to craftsmanship.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Schooner's also had some dutch background to them to as the type of vessel was used in Holland before North America.
> 
> "A schooner is a type of sailing vessel characterized by the use of fore-and-aft sails on two or more masts with the forward mast being no taller than the rear masts. Schooners were first used by the Dutch in the 16th or 17th century, and further developed in North America from the early 18th century.
> 
> According to the 1911 Encyclopædia Britannica, the first vessel called a schooner was built by builder Andrew Robinson and launched in 1713 from Gloucester, Massachusetts. Legend has it that the name was the result of a spectator exclaiming "Oh how she scoons", scoon being similar to scon, a Scots word meaning to skip along the surface of the water.] Robinson replied, "A schooner let her be." According to Walter William Skeat, the term schooner comes from scoon, while the sch spelling comes from the later adoption of the Dutch spellings ("Schoner")."


Ahhh, yes but there only ever was and only ever will be one Bluenose. It is wonderful that we are keeping the tradition/history alive, but historically speaking, the Bluenose was the best of the best of her type and why she has adorned our dime (10 cent piece).


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the bump. Really have enjoyed watching her slowly take shape.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Whiskey Plank in Place*

A milestone in the restoration of Bluenose II has been completed. The final plank of the hull of this vessel has been nailed into place. Toasted with a tot of rum. 

The Whiskey Plank News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> A milestone in the restoration of Bluenose II has been completed. The final plank of the hull of this vessel has been nailed into place. Toasted with a tot of rum.
> 
> The Whiskey Plank News


:clap::clap::clap::clap: Job well done. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Very cool.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Now that the Bluenose is looking more like her oldself (or as we usually in vision her) as much work has been accomplished since we last visited her, in September of last year. I thought citizen might be interested with the progress.


Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II Bow View | South Shore

Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II Stern View | South Shore

Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II Top View | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Now that the Bluenose is looking more like her oldself (or as we usually in vision her) as much work has been accomplished since we last visited her, in September of last year. I thought citizen might be interested with the progress.
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Bluenose II Bow View | South Shore
> ...


Cool, BigDL. I was just in Lunenburg this past weekend. No dogs allowed so we could not get close.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I found video on the Bluenose II webcam site and went to YouTube for this interesting video, I thought i would share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6AerMIp_Oc


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update BigDL. 

This restoration project is interesting to me not only because I am a fan of the Bluenose, but because another ship, the Sørlandet, the one my daughter just finished her 11th grade of high school, and crewed to a shipyard in Tuzla, Istanbul is also undergoing a significant restoration project. 

I don't want to hi-jack this Bluenose thread with another ship's restoration project, but wanted to mention that from talking extensively with the foundation who manages the Sørlandet, restoration of these historical ships has a whole order of magnitude level of complexity (and expense) over other renovations. The renovations must be historically accurate and compliant. For instance, the rivets used on the Sørlandet's hull had to be custom cast as they are no longer used or available in ship building today. 

The restoration plans were 3+ years in the development and approval (by the ship's home country, Norway's historical society) process. I'm sure the restoration of the Bluenose has had similar hurdles to jump.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the update BigDL.
> 
> This restoration project is interesting to me not only because I am a fan of the Bluenose, but because another ship, the Sørlandet, the one my daughter just finished her 11th grade of high school, and crewed to a shipyard in Tuzla, Istanbul is also undergoing a significant restoration project.
> 
> ...


I don't think your post is a derailment at all KC4. 

I think it just provides a greater understanding of the effort and expense involved in the restoration of the Bluenose and other historical boats/ships. Completely relevant IMO.

and BTW thanks for that...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the update BigDL.
> 
> This restoration project is interesting to me not only because I am a fan of the Bluenose, but because another ship, the Sørlandet, the one my daughter just finished her 11th grade of high school, and crewed to a shipyard in Tuzla, Istanbul is also undergoing a significant restoration project.
> 
> ...


I do not want to cast any dispersions on the Sørlandet's restoration project as I have no details on this project.

Faithful to the original plans and built in the same shipyard the Bluenose was rebuilt once again. This caused a controversy in Nova Scotia. Some felt the Schooner should have been referred to as Bluenose III not Bluenose II as this is really a brand new build. There is a link to the story from the CBC in the original post.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

There is still ongoing controversy regarding the renovations/rebuild of the Sørlandet as it is not being rebuilt to its original standards (without engine) and not being rebuilt in Norway (but many materials, especially the wood) are being sourced in Norway (as are many craftsmen). 

The engine was needed to meet current safety regulations for school ships and the location of the rebuild was a simple matter of economics, even though the Norwegian government and Historical Preservation Society did not like to see the project being done outside of their borders. Norway is one of the most expensive places in the world. Minimum wage there is roughly $32 CDN/hour. A Big Mac meal at McDonalds costs roughly the same.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rebuilt Bluenose II hits the water in Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Well, it was finally launched. Kudos .............. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

About 30,000 people were there to watch her maiden launch ............ about six times the entire population of Lunenburg.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

H/T to SINC's SAP

N.S. set to float Bluenose II at last



> More than three years after it was hauled out of the water, and 341 days after it was relaunched, the Bluenose II is going back into the water Friday — to stay, if all goes well.
> 
> “Weather permitting, Bluenose II is scheduled to be back in the water Friday,” Glenn Friel, spokesman for the provincial Communities, Culture and Heritage Department, confirmed Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Bluenose II steering problems return, tours cancelled*










Sailings on board the Bluenose II in Lunenburg have been cancelled for today and Wednesday due to more steering issues.

The province says a technician, the steering system designer and a consultant have been called in to assess and fix the problem. 

Transportation spokesperson Tina Thibeau says the wheel was slow to respond at the end of a tour on Tuesday. The ship's backup system was used.

She says more information is expected Wednesday.

A failed bearing in the steering system on July 30 also forced the cancellation of tours.

Earlier this year, Transportation Minister Geoff MacLellan said the hydraulic steering system needed to control the schooner's three-tonne rudder would cost around $700,000 — double what was originally budgeted.

The next scheduled sailing is Thursday.​
(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *Bluenose II steering problems return, tours cancelled*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go again. Great sailing weather ............... and no where to go.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> *Bluenose II steering problems return, tours cancelled*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I sure hope that the called in experts notice that the actual steering wheel isn't actually attached to its steering shaft which could cause such a steering problem.   ​


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

‘They're just band-aiding it': Sailing industry veteran on Bluenose II | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bluenose II steering problem to be tackled again during off season - Nova Scotia - CBC News

"People in Lunenburg are proud of where we're at now and they feel that there is that stability that we do finally have a ship that's going to serve as our sailing ambassador for many years to come." Well, there certainly were a great many tourists here this summer. They are still here, since Summer is still with us, with temps in the low 20s each day with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think steering is an essential feature of this Maritime icon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*The Bluenose II restoration disaster keeps chugging along....*







From the outset, Boudreau and others were critical of government’s choice of a steel rudder, a move the province said at the time was mandated by the ship’s classification agency, the American Bureau of Shipping.

The 3,000-kilogram steel rudder failed once it was installed in 2014, so officials decided to attach hydraulic steering weighing another 1,800 kilograms and a buoyancy device, costing $700,000. Those failed too, and forced cancelled sailings of the historic ship last summer.

But it helped drive up the costs of the restoration begun under the former NDP government well beyond the projected $14 million to about $24 million, though Boudreau estimates the cost is more like $30 million.

* * *​
Boudreau is also baffled by government’s claim that Bluenose II will sail this summer with the faulty steering system in place, while the new one will be built next fall and winter. Costs will be within the new budget of $25 million (there’s $1.2 million left in the budget), according to the news release.

Boudreau said there’s a “90-per-cent-chance” the existing rudder system will fail this summer and he said he could have a working rudder built in three to four weeks at a cost of under $75,000. He isn’t planning to sail on the Bluenose II this summer.

“It’s a disgrace,” he said. “To take this lightly and say the ship now has a clean bill of health, that’s criminal.”

He said other issues remain with the ship, including renovations that used steel spikes, which will eventually rust, to fasten wood, and the use of laminated flooring and the shell that are glued with epoxy.

“That’s conflicting technology. When you have half of it laminated and rigid and the other half built the traditional way, when you get into rough weather there’s going to be a whole lot of popping going on.”

The Liberals had a chance to show up the former NDP government by restoring Bluenose II the right way, he said, but “they made a total hash of it.”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Every hour the Chronicle Herald keeps adding another item to it's online site .................. none of which is calming in that the cost keeps increasing with each item. Now it seems they are going to go back to a wooden rudder, which shipbuilders here in Lunenburg urged them to do in the first place, and this advice did not cost the then NDP government a penny. Some even offered to help with this retrofit at no charge. tptptptp


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> ... this advice did not cost the then NDP government a penny. Some even offered to help with this retrofit at no charge. tptptptp


It was / continues to be maddening how massively screwed up is this 'retrofit'. A brand-freaking-new schooner would have cost less and likely been more faithful to the original plans.

As for the NDP... we've taken to referring to that government as "Dexter's NDP" - he was an overall disaster for the province, and not because of any lefty ideological bent. Dexter campaigned very well and came into office with high voter hopes... and then continued most of the same old centrist or right-of-centre policies of the Liberals and Conservatives.

Infuriating.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

How many NDPers does it take to build a boat?



CubaMark said:


> It was / continues to be maddening how massively screwed up is this 'retrofit'. A brand-freaking-new schooner would have cost less and likely been more faithful to the original plans.
> 
> As for the NDP... we've taken to referring to that government as "Dexter's NDP" - he was an overall disaster for the province, and not because of any lefty ideological bent. Dexter campaigned very well and came into office with high voter hopes... and then continued most of the same old centrist or right-of-centre policies of the Liberals and Conservatives.
> 
> Infuriating.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> How many NDPers does it take to build a boat?


Over the winter of 1994–95 the ship’s hull was restored and she was recomissioned in May 1995. During this time Bluenose II was involved in the Sponsorship scandal when the federal government allocated $2.3 million for the schooner through a consulting firm in Quebec, but only a small amount of the money reached the vessel's retrofit project.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> "_During this time Bluenose II was involved in the Sponsorship scandal when the federal government allocated $2.3 million for the schooner through a consulting firm in Quebec_…
> 
> Sorta sounds reminiscent of the Quebec mafia money manipulation on the Expo fiasco… nothing seems to change when they're involved…  tptptptp


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> It was / continues to be maddening how massively screwed up is this 'retrofit'. A brand-freaking-new schooner would have cost less and likely been more faithful to the original plans.
> 
> As for the NDP... we've taken to referring to that government as "Dexter's NDP" - he was an overall disaster for the province, and not because of any lefty ideological bent. Dexter campaigned very well and came into office with high voter hopes... and then continued most of the same old centrist or right-of-centre policies of the Liberals and Conservatives.
> 
> Infuriating.


Geez CM the only thing left over from the "original" replica was some air that was saved, to put into the new replica, otherwise it a brand new schooner from the keel on up.

The original plan was for a wooden rudder, then for an American certification process, was the stated reason, for a heavy steel rudder and subsequent hydraulic steering mechanism.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Geez CM the only thing left over from the "original" replica was some air that was saved, to put into the new replica, otherwise it a brand new schooner from the keel on up.
> 
> The original plan was for a wooden rudder, then for an American certification process, was the stated reason, for a heavy steel rudder and subsequent hydraulic steering mechanism.


Wonder what the original builders would have thought about letting an American tell them how to build the rudder?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bigdl said:


> geez cm the only thing left over from the "original" replica was some air that was saved, to put into the new replica, otherwise it a brand new schooner from the keel on up.


lol!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Wonder what the original builders would have thought about letting an American tell them how to build the rudder?



Their thoughts and suggestions were beeped out and deleted due to their strong language used and were not heard by those who should have listened was their excuse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Wonder what the original builders would have thought about letting an American tell them how to build the rudder?


tptptptp


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> tptptptp


Heh - I wouldn't take that as anti-american, Dr. G.  I'm sure the intent was just that with Nova Scotia's loooong history of shipbuilding, it put a few noses out of joint that the government took advice from anyone that wasn't a local builder, seeing it as an insult to their craft and local knowledge.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

^^^
^^^
I took that as Marc's impression of what the original Bluenose Builders would be thinking.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Heh - I wouldn't take that as anti-american, Dr. G.  I'm sure the intent was just that with Nova Scotia's loooong history of shipbuilding, it put a few noses out of joint that the government took advice from anyone that wasn't a local builder, seeing it as an insult to their craft and local knowledge.


I'm with you, Mark. They should have listened to the locals and not outsiders who have never even seen the Bluenose II.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> ^^^
> ^^^
> I took that as Marc's impression of what the original Bluenose Builders would be thinking.


That is correct, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

:clap::-lmao::clap::-lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> :clap::-lmao::clap::-lmao:


Sadly, I am one of those taxpayers who provide the rudder. tptptptp


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Context:*_ ‘This isn’t good’: Marine consultant says Bluenose II is ‘coming apart at the seams’_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *Context:*_ ‘This isn’t good’: Marine consultant says Bluenose II is ‘coming apart at the seams’_


tptptptp

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------

